# Sirius (((XM))) offering free preview



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

XM's new 60 Channel Challenge will turn on 60 channels to non-activated radios between November 17-30. XM's biggest free preview ever! 

Turn It On! 
You'll have free access to 60 XM channels. Listen to a variety of commercial-free music, plus sports, news, talk, and entertainment. Get a taste of everything XM has to offer by listening to favorites like MLB Home Plate, Elvis Radio, Oprah Radio, Grateful Dead Channel and much more. To enjoy these great channels, all you'll have to do is tune in to XM. 

With 60 free channels to choose from, we have no doubt you'll quickly find favorites you'll go back to again and again. Sample just four or five channels a day over these two free weeks and you'll hear the incredible programming that XM has to offer. What have you got to lose? It's free. Just tune in to XM. 

Here's a list of all 60 free channels. 

Pop: 
XM 5 - 50's on 5 
XM 6 - 60's on 6 
XM 7 - 70's on 7 
XM 8 - 80's on 8 
XM 18 - Elvis Radio 
XM 20 - Top 20 on 20 
XM 25 - The Blend 
XM 26 - The Pulse 
XM 28 - Escape 

Rock: 
XM 40 - Deep Tracks 
XM 41 - Hair Nation 
XM 44 - 1st Wave 
XM 45 - The Spectrum 
XM 46 - Classic Vinyl 
XM 47 - Alt Nation 
XM 48 - Octane 
XM 49 - Classic Rewind 
XM 51 - Coffee House 
XM 53 - Boneyard 
XM 54 - Lithium 
XM 55 - Radio Margaritaville 
XM 56 - Jam On 
XM 57 - Grateful Dead Channel 
XM 59 - Underground Garage 

Hip-Hop/R&B: 
XM 68 - The Heat 

Dance & Electronic: 
XM 81 - BPM 
XM 83 - The Strobe 
XM 84 - Chill 

Country: 
XM 12 - Outlaw 
XM 13 - Willie's Place 
XM 16 - The Highway 
XM 17 - Prime Country 

Jazz/Blues/Standards: 
XM 70 - Real Jazz 
XM 71 - Watercolors 
XM 73 - Siriusly Sinatra 
XM 74 - Bluesville 

Classical: 
XM 78 - Symphony Hall 
XM 79 - Met Opera Radio 

Entertainment: 
XM 156 - Oprah Radio 

Holiday: 
XM 4 - Holiday Traditions 
XM 23 - Holly 

Comedy: 
XM 151 - Laugh USA 

Sports: 
XM 140 - Espn Radio 
XM 143 - Sirius XM Sports Nation 
XM 144 - Mad Dog Radio 
XM 146 - PGA Tour 
XM 175 - MLB Home Plate 
XM 204 - NHL Home Ice 

Talk, News, & NPR: 
XM 121 - Fox News 
XM 122 - CNN 
XM 123 - HLN 
XM 127 - CNBC 
XM 130 - POTUS 
XM 133 - XM Public Radio 
XM 134 - NPR Now 
XM 135 - WRN 

Family & Health: 
XM 115 - Radio Disney 
XM 116 - Kids Place Live 
XM 119 - Doctor Radio 

Religion: 
XM 117 - Catholic Channel


----------



## tcusta00 (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks! How do you get it? Is it automatically on or do you have to call in to activate it?


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

I turned on my radio this morning and it was on. Then today I got a letter in the mail. It even came with a channel line up card of the 60 channels that you can hang from your instrument panel.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

I just happened to throw an unsubbed radio online to point an antenna and found this freeview. Very cool.


----------



## Dolly (Jan 30, 2007)

Of course I'm paying for Sat. radio so it doesn't help me, but I certainly hope the preview will help Sat. radio. I think they need to do more in this area myself.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

That explains why I'm getting these channels even though my payment is very late, thanks!


----------

